# Logging on to Router



## totalfrenzy (Jun 5, 2008)

I have no idea how to do so, so can some1 plz help me with this problem cause i need to unblok a few ports to play an online game, well actually to make servers in halo custom edition.
o ya i have a linksys router 
model WRT54GS


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Try http://192.168.1.1 from your web browser, and the use username admin and password admin and that should get you in. If it's not, then the password has been changed by the owner of the router. The only option at that point is to reset the router by following the instructions in the user guide.


----------



## fightermage (Jul 8, 2008)

There are other options for passwords.

Try username:blank password: admin
username:admin password: admin
username:admin password: password

I have had each of these work before on linksys routers. And as for reseting the router, if there is a small reset hole in the back of this unit, you can put a paper clip or other small device into it and press. The router should reset within 10 seconds. The lights will flicker when this happens. This will reset all to default settings, then try these passwords again.


----------

